# Actors You Won't Watch



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2015)

Which actors put you off films as soon as you see they're in it?

Jason Statham - Lock Stock was great but everything else he's done is shit.

Steven Seagal - Has somehow got away with making the same film over and over again throughout his career.

John Wayne - Grew out of him when I was 10. Crap actor too. The Longest Day would've been loads better without him.

Have the above been in any other decent films?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2015)

I generally try to avoid films with Tom Hanks in or 'zany' actors like (RIP) Robin Williams or Jim Carrey (although admitedly the last two have played decent straight roles).

Hasn't this thread been done before?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I generally try to avoid films with Tom Hanks in or 'zany' actors like (RIP) Robin Williams or Jim Carrey (although admitedly the last two have played decent straight roles).
> 
> Hasn't this thread been done before?



All threads have been done before.

What has Jim Carey done that that wouldn't make me want to kick the screen in?


----------



## snadge (Jul 26, 2015)

Jason Statham is hilarious in Spy.

Tom Hanks is also really good in Cloud Atlas, plus he chucked a boat load of his personal fortune at the film so that it could be made because he believed in it.

Jim Carey, well he did eternal sunshine...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2015)

I try not to watch Tom Cruise due to his scientology nonsense but I occasionally fail in this


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 26, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> What has Jim Carey done that that wouldn't make me want to kick the screen in?



_Squall_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh and Adam Sandler. Just no.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 26, 2015)

Tom Cruise, Arnie, and Meryl


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Tom Cruise, Arnie, and Meryl



I liked Arnie in Twins and and Kindergarten Cop.


----------



## albionism (Jul 26, 2015)

Ben Affleck
Cameron Diaz
Nicole Kidman
Ashton Kutcher
Will Smith's son
50 Cent


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2015)

Anything  involving Stephen Fry be it  drama, documentary or panel show is usually well worth avoiding.

So far the focus has been on Hollywood, but, surely, there are plenty of other British thespians who deserve to spend a lot more time resting.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

There aren't really any actors I won't watch unless like Steven Seagal or Jean-Claude Van Damme they only make one type of film I'm not interested in. Most actors I don't care for, like Tom Cruise or Russell Crowe , have been in films I like, so I will never not watch a film because of an actor. Directors are far more important to my enjoyment of a film than actors and there are directors I avoid (Zach Snyder, Michael Bay, Stephen Daldry)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 26, 2015)

Adam Sandler

Good point on Stephen Fry, he's insufferably smug all the time and I'm sick of hearing him pimp Apple products, I avoid him.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2015)

Bruce Willis


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2015)

albionism said:


> Will Smith's son



Or even just Will Smith.


----------



## maomao (Jul 26, 2015)

Nicholas Cage (except for Kickass). 

Any actor that I instantly recognise. As far as I'm concerned an actor's job is to pretend to be someone else so if I recognise them they've failed at their job.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

maomao said:


> Nicholas Cage (except for Kickass).
> 
> Any actor that I instantly recognise. As far as I'm concerned an actor's job is to pretend to be someone else so if I recognise them they've failed at their job.


Unless you don't know any film stars, you can only watch obscure indie and foreign films then. No Humphrey Bogart, Audrey Hepburn, Robert Mitchum, Marilyn Monroe or Cary Grant films allowed under that rule.

Film stars get cast exactly because of an audiences familiarity with them. They bring a history which is important to the understanding of and empathy with a character.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 26, 2015)

Nic Cage, including in Kickass


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2015)

maomao said:


> Nicholas Cage (except for Kickass).



Then you'll miss Wild at Heart and the Bad Lieutenant 'remake'!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> Unless you don't know any film stars, you can only watch obscure indie and foreign films then. No Humphrey Bogart, Audrey Hepburn, Robert Mitchum, Marilyn Monroe or Cary Grant films allowed under that rule.
> 
> Film stars get cast exactly because of an audiences familiarity with them. They bring a history which is important to the understanding of and empathy with a character.



I get what maomao means.  I usually enjoy actors better in their early films - De Niro, Nicholson, Paddy Considine, Brad Douriff...  Before they carry baggage from other roles.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I get what maomao means.  I usually enjoy actors better in their early films - De Niro, Nicholson, Paddy Considine, Brad Douriff...  Before they carry baggage from other roles.


I don't think that has to do with them being recognisable as much as these are mostly actors who got rather hammy in their later films. They also were in far better films earlier in their career than they are now.


----------



## maomao (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> Unless you don't know any film stars, you can only watch obscure indie and foreign films then. No Humphrey Bogart, Audrey Hepburn, Robert Mitchum, Marilyn Monroe or Cary Grant films allowed under that rule.
> 
> Film stars get cast exactly because of an audiences familiarity with them. They bring a history which is important to the understanding of and empathy with a character.


I'm shit at faces (like properly, I once didn't recognise a girl I'd been seeing for a month cause she'd changed her hair). For me to recognise someone in a film they have to be someone like Cage who's identical in fucking everything.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 26, 2015)

tim said:


> Anything  involving Stephen Fry be it  drama, documentary or panel show is usually well worth avoiding.



I don't know who I hate more, him or the people who think he's some kind of genius


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't like Fry as a personality either, but it's not like he has a lot of leading roles in films. He tends to be a character actor in supporting roles and as that he is fine.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2015)

maomao said:


> I'm shit at faces (like properly, I once didn't recognise a girl I'd been seeing for a month cause she'd changed her hair). For me to recognise someone in a film they have to be someone like Cage who's identical in fucking everything.



Same here. 

We watched The Rainmaker again last night and I had never realised that Claire Danes, Mickey Rourke, and Roy Scheider are in it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm too much into film not to recognise most actors. Film funding depends on casting familiar faces, most people go to see films to watch particular actors.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

...


----------



## Voley (Jul 26, 2015)

I'll avoid Tom Cruise like the plague too, unless he's playing a total bellend like the 'respect the cock' in 'Magnolia' bloke or the 'playaaaaa' guy in 'Tropic Thunder'. He's great at that, due to being a total bellend IRL.

Jim Carrey. Total shite.

Used to avoid Matthew McConaughey for romcom reasons but he's now totally fucking brilliant, incredibly, so maybe I shouldn't write these people off.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jul 26, 2015)

Bette Midler


----------



## emanymton (Jul 26, 2015)

maomao said:


> I'm shit at faces (like properly, I once didn't recognise a girl I'd been seeing for a month cause she'd changed her hair). For me to recognise someone in a film they have to be someone like Cage who's identical in fucking everything.


I'm the same with faces*. It tends to be actors voices that I recognise instead. 

*I sometimes wonder if this is because I had bad eyes as a kid but didn't get glasses until I was about 11 or 12. So maybe I learnt to identify people by how they sounded rather than looked.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

emanymton said:


> I'm the same with faces*. It tends to be actors voices that I recognise instead.
> 
> *I sometimes wonder if this is because I had bad eyes as a kid but didn't get glasses until I was about 11 or 12. So maybe I learnt to identify people by how they sounded rather than looked.


I was the same about glasses. My mother didn't take me to an optician till I was 12 and it turned out I was massively shortsighted. But it has never changed that I am a very visually orientated person, so I'm far better with visuals than with sound. I think different people are wired up differently about their senses from the start.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> I was the same about glasses. My mother didn't take me to an optician till I was 12 and it turned out I was massively shortsighted. But it has never changed that I am a very visually orientated person, so I'm far better with visuals than with sound. I think different people are wired up differently about their senses from the start.


Me too! I can still remember the moment I first put on glasses. All the sharp edges to stuff. So this is how everyone else sees all the time!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 26, 2015)

Stephen Fry is usually pretty terrible as an actor (alright in Blackadder, I suppose), but I don't mind his panel show stuff.  I can see how people find him a bit smug, but I don't mind being it too much.  His novels are really entertaining, and I wish he would stick to those (less bothered about the autobiographies of his that I've read).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 26, 2015)

Also, I like Tom Cruise.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 26, 2015)

Agree pretty much with Reno. Even shite or annoying actors in the hands of a great filmmaker can do a job. Arnie in Terminator and even Total Recall.Tom Cruise in Magnolia. Bruce Willis in Pulp Fiction. Tom Hanks in The Coens' Ladykillers remake (which I was sure I'd hate, but really liked).


----------



## rekil (Jul 26, 2015)

Vince Vaughn. Currently outhamming Colin Farrell.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 26, 2015)

Ben Affleck, which is annoying as I want to see Gone Girl.


----------



## Cid (Jul 26, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Stephen Fry is usually pretty terrible as an actor (alright in Blackadder, I suppose), but I don't mind his panel show stuff.  I can see how people find him a bit smug, but I don't mind being it too much.  His novels are really entertaining, and I wish he would stick to those (less bothered about the autobiographies of his that I've read).



A little bit of Fry and Laurie, Jeeves and Wooster - he did some decent TV in his day (mostly involving Laurie). I imagine at the moment it's more a case of just turning up and collecting a massive pay cheque for a day's work to keep him in gadgetry.

Agree with Saffy , Affleck is massively off-putting. I liked Dogma, but was generally very stoned at the time. Leads who think they're amazing and actually allow that to come through in their acting... Jude Law is another.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 26, 2015)

I won't enter a city if there's a TV set showing James Corden.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 26, 2015)

I fucking cannot stand Gweneth Paltrow.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Clint Eastwood. If he actually went and took that shit he's been holding in for the last fifty years his whole schtick would be finished.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 26, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Clint Eastwood. If he actually went and took that shit he's been holding in for the last fifty years his whole schtick would be finished.


Noooooo. I love Clint. He's timeless.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Noooooo. I love Clint. He's timeless.



Timeless yes, like a lump of wood.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 26, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Timeless yes, like a lump of wood.


He's great in Leone's hands.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 26, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Timeless yes, like a lump of wood.


7 mules for sister Sara...a childhood fave.


----------



## campanula (Jul 26, 2015)

Any of them who don't actually act - just maintain a certain persona indefinitely - John Cusack, for example (and yep, Cruise,, Matt Damon, Brad Pitt, Woody Allen, Johnny Depp)
a whole slew of vacuous women headed by Kiera Knightly or Sandra Bullock
Vince Vaughn (ugh) Adam Sandler - interchangeable buffoons
Any of them who appear to have too many teeth - Clooney, Roberts (although make an exception for Steve Buscemi)
Any 'action' types - Statham, Seagal, Van Damme, Arnie...but mostly Stallone
Mickey Rourke, Keanu Reeves...because they are gobshites.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 26, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Ben Affleck, which is annoying as I want to see Gone Girl.



Trust me, you are missing nothing

Although by Afleck standards the film was a masterclass, he acted!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

I'll give any actor a fair shake in a film, Sandra Bullock for instance was great in The Net and in Speed but since then nothing she's been in has appealed. Its more about genre for me, I don't have much time for rom coms or musicals like (although even with musicals theres still maybe a handful I would rate)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Clint Eastwood. If he actually went and took that shit he's been holding in for the last fifty years his whole schtick would be finished.


also, NRA bellend with the wrong sort of Republicanism


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I fucking cannot stand Gweneth Paltrow.



She appears to be a twit and is probably more hated than Hitler, but she is a good actress.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Jul 26, 2015)

James Corden


----------



## rekil (Jul 26, 2015)

Affleck was ok in Boiler Room.


----------



## rekil (Jul 26, 2015)

J Ed said:


> James Corden


Him and Mark Ruffalo in the tortuous Begin Again.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 26, 2015)

I find Jeff Goldblum quite annoying


----------



## J Ed (Jul 26, 2015)

copliker said:


> Him and Mark Ruffalo in the tortuous Begin Again.



See here with Icecube Racist Azalea



Anyone who can watch that without wishing for a car crash is a better man than I...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

Goldblum gets a pass from me because he played the most 90s character ever in Jurrasic Park. A black-clad lecherous 'chaos mathemetician' LOL like something out of Vampyre: The Masquerade or one of them ropy cyperpunk RPG's of the era


----------



## J Ed (Jul 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Goldblum gets a pass from me because he played the most 90s character ever in Jurrasic Park. A black-clad lecherous 'chaos mathemetician' LOL like something out of Vampyre: The Masquerade or one of them ropy cyperpunk RPG's of the era



I just watched Independence Day last night and he is really annoying in that imo


----------



## rekil (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm not clicking that. 8 minutes of squeaky voiced toilethell?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 26, 2015)

copliker said:


> I'm not clicking that. 8 minutes of squeaky voiced toilethell?



it's so awful that it's actually compelling


----------



## Maharani (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> She appears to be a twit and is probably more hated than Hitler, but she is a good actress.


I think she's type cast and crap.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

I recon any actor who has done loads of films has at least one good film where you can go 'yeah, but in this he got killer lines/was perfectly cast and written.' For instance, Goldblum is brilliant in The Fly. He doesn't have to do much except hubris followed by body horror and then he's a monster anyway by the end of it. People who hate Robin Williams for the zany can see things like One Hour Photo and Dead Poets Society- shit even Goodmorning Vietnam has some suprising heart and depth from the late great.

Stath- one good film. One. Then there's the thing of elder statesmen/women of the screen who have been in some right shit in thier times (caine) who just did it for the money and if we were to judge them solely on their stinkers, well they could have been staths themselves.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2015)

Richard Gere. His face makes me feel sick.


----------



## golightly (Jul 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think she's type cast and crap.


 
I thought she was good in the final scene in Se7en.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 26, 2015)

I cannot watch Jim Carrey. I get an overwhelming urge to punch his smarmy face in.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I recon any actor who has done loads of films has at least one good film where you can go 'yeah, but in this he got killer lines/was perfectly cast and written.' For instance, Goldblum is brilliant in The Fly. He doesn't have to do much except hubris followed by body horror and then he's a monster anyway by the end of itPeople who hate Roin Williams for the zany can see things like One Hour Photo and Dead Poets Society- shit even Goodmorning Vietnam has some suprising heart and depth from the late great.
> 
> Stah- one good film. One. Then there's the thing of elder statesme/women of the screen who have been in some right shit in thier times (caine) who just did it for the money and if we were to judge them solely on their stinkers, well they could have been staths themselves.



Jeff Goldblum is always great, even in dross. And to say "he doesn't have to do much" in The Fly knows nowt about acting.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think she's type cast and crap.


As what ? She's had quite a range of roles.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> Jeff Goldblum is always great, even in dross. And to say "he doesn't have to do much" in The Fly knows nowt about acting.


I'm all about the writing Reno. Acting is an area (of many) in which I am ignorant. Now I am forced to go torrent The Fly for tonights entertainment. I heard there was a sequel but I'll skip on that one


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> She appears to be a twit and is probably more hated than Hitler, but she is a good actress.


 I agree. Barking mad but good at her job.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

I was struggling to think of one actor so annoying and shit I would be put off the film and I can't think of a single one. Even the old maxim of 'Avoid the Cruise' is invalidated by Edge of Tomorrow and Magnolia


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Richard Gere. His face makes me feel sick.


silver fox gere gets a 'still would' from loads of people, men and ladies. Never saw it myself.

Pretty Woman is a fucked up film


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

snadge said:


> Jason Statham is hilarious in Spy.
> 
> *Tom Hanks* is also really good in Cloud Atlas, plus he chucked a boat load of his personal fortune at the film so that it could be made because he believed in it.
> 
> Jim Carey, well he did eternal sunshine...




Splash
Big
WIIIILSOOOOOOON

all good films. Oh and one that invalidates my 'no rom-com' films The Terminal. Lot of affection for that one. The politics are awful but it did the kind of situational little-man-against-the-system thing gentle american comedies are good at.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 26, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Me too! I can still remember the moment I first put on glasses. All the sharp edges to stuff. So this is how everyone else sees all the time!



And finally understanding that some people CAN see what number the bus is before it's about 3 feet from the bus stop.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

I never understood the Tom Hanks hate. Good actor who got even better with age. He was fantastic in Captain Phillips and I still can't see anybody pull off what he did in Big. By all accounts he seems to be a genuinely good bloke too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2015)

Demi Moore
Sondra Locke (normally only to be found in films with Clint Eastwood)
Cher


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 26, 2015)

Jim Carey


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 26, 2015)

And Adam Sandler


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> Jim Carey


The Mask. Still an ok film imo. Not a patch on the ultraviolence of the comics.

other than that its hard to think of one. Bruce Almighty was overshadowed by its sequel Evan Almighty for me, and carey wasn't even in that one.

Dumb and Dumber was funny at the time I spose...


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

I can't stand Jim Carrey in his gurning comedy roles but he's been fine in more dramatic roles like Eternal Sunshine and I Love You Phillip Morris. He also seems to be one of these loopy anti-vaxxers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> I never understood the Tom Hanks hate. Good actor who got even better with age. He was fantastic in Captain Phillips and I still can't see anybody pull off what he did in Big. By all accounts he seems to be a genuinely good bloke too.


the scene in Big where he is now a full grown man and corners his best mate in some sports locker room and the kid is freaked the fuck out and starts crying till he sings the song they both made up (and no one else could know) is still great. Ditto the 'dancing on the floor keyboard' scene, bet that one got into most trailers


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

also all of the toy stuff discussed in it has now happened.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 26, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I liked Arnie in Twins and and Kindergarten Cop.


The 1st Terminator movie? Perfect for the role,minimum acting,looked like a cyborg


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> The 1st Terminator movie?


The Terminator was the only role he was really suited for. For  anything else I had to suspend my disbelief that he was not just credible in the role but a plausible human being. I suppose there is something admirable about the fact that he became a movie star with so much going against him. Or maybe it's just that as a decade, the 80s was all wrong.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 26, 2015)

I used to feel this way about Leonardo De Caprio, but then he started being a damn good actor in some pretty good films. Utter bastard.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 26, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> also all of the toy stuff discussed in it has now happened.


Plus it seems to be more acceptable for 30 year old men to play with them these days. But then maybe that was just because I was younger then and didn't know any boyish men in their 30s, unlike now.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2015)

Tom Cruise
 Tom Hanks 
Benedict Camembert


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I used to feel this way about Leonardo De Caprio, but then he started being a damn good actor in some pretty good films. Utter bastard.


He has always been good actor, look at his breakthrough performance in What's Eating Gilbert Grape? There was this misapprehension that because he became a teenage heartthrob in Titanic, that somehow that meant he had to be a bad actor. Even in that he was very good, considering some of the terrible dialogue he had to work with. If anything I've been less impressed with him in recent years when he's been taking on too many glum roles in Scorsese and Nolan films where his wife has always died and he furrows his brows a lot. I still think he gave his best performance is in Spielberg's underrated Catch Me If You Can.


----------



## rekil (Jul 26, 2015)

DiCaprio looks too much like Norman Lamont.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 26, 2015)

With hindsight Reno I agree with you, including Catch Me If you Can being one of his best, but by the same token he wasn't great when he was doing the teen heartthrob thing. I personally thought he was awful in Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## passenger (Jul 26, 2015)

Dennis Waterman ,


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2015)

Andie Fucking McDowell. She's so wooden and dull. I love Four Weddings but it's so much better when you mute/FF her scenes.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 26, 2015)

kate winslet. not that i dislike her as a person or even her acting she just consistently chooses *dreadful* films to be in. (although eternal sunshine was bearable despite her)


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

copliker said:


> DiCaprio looks too much like Norman Lamont.


I never found him fanciable either. There is something weirdly embryonic about his small features and now he seems to be ageing into Orson Welles.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> As what ? She's had quite a range of roles.


As a whiny, spoilt brat...

It dont think it helps that she married Chris Martin tbf...and then used the term 'consciously uncoupling' when they split...puke...


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> As a whiny, spoilt brat...
> 
> It dont think it helps that she married Chris Martin tbf...and then used the term 'consciously uncoupling' when they split...puke...


I'm not hugely interested in tabloid gossip or actor's off screen antics, I'm really more into their films. I think you are projecting the perception about her public persona onto her performances, of which you can't have seen many, because they generally don't fit your description. She may be an idiot in life but considering her reputation as a monster, I'm impressed with how convincingly she manages to play well adjusted human beings. It's kind of boring talking about hating her, because the Internet keeps telling us that's what we are all supposed to do.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Plus it seems to be more acceptable for 30 year old men to play with them these days. But then maybe that was just because I was younger then and didn't know any boyish men in their 30s, unlike now.






			
				corinthians said:
			
		

> When I was a child, I spoke and thought and reasoned as a child. But when I grew up, I put away childish things.



'But lo, many found themselves in the societal throes of late stage capitalism and said Be fucked unto This Shit, For I am Buying Some Lego'


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2015)

The problem with the premise of this thread is the "yes, but..."   

I've passionately hated many of the actors mentioned, but each of them - I think - has had redemptive performances.   

Even Cordon, who I've never seen act especially well on screen (the history boys - probably best), was fabulous in the national theatre's "one man, two guv'nors" a few years back.  So I'd never rule out screen success.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2015)

That woman from murder she wrote.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That woman from murder she wrote.


Bedknobs and Broomsticks!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> kate winslet. not that i dislike her as a person or even her acting she just consistently chooses *dreadful* films to be in. (although eternal sunshine was bearable despite her)


The Reader is very good.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Andie Fucking McDowell. She's so wooden and dull. I love Four Weddings but it's so much better when you mute/FF her scenes.


Terrible actor, but... Groundhog Day.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That woman from murder she wrote.


Jessica Fletcher! aided for a great many series by the worlds most inept small town sherrif who basically outsourced his CID duties to a random writer despite the fact that his town had become in possesion of a murder rate that would make Joburg blush


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Terrible actor, but... Groundhog Day.


Love it but again, it would be eve better without her I think. 

Drew Barrymore is another one. I really like her, she seems really lovely but can't act. Just awful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Bedknobs arnd Broomsticks!


Maybe I just hate murder she wrote.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Richard Gere. His face makes me feel sick.


Chicago


felixthecat said:


> I cannot watch Jim Carrey. I get an overwhelming urge to punch his smarmy face in.


Eternal Sunshine...


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Demi Moore
> Sondra Locke (normally only to be found in films with Clint Eastwood)
> Cher


Ok - first two aren't great actors, but are I. Films worth watching:
Indecent Proposal
The Outlaw Josey Wales
Cher, I think is a decent actor.  Silkwood, is one of her best - but there are many.  


lizzieloo said:


> And Adam Sandler


I rather like him in The Wedding Singer.  


machine cat said:


> Tom Cruise
> Tom Hanks
> Benedict Camembert


Magnolia
Toy Story 1-3
Almost everything.  Fantastic actor.  


passenger said:


> Dennis Waterman ,


Mmm.  You might have got me.  Tho I quite like the original line up of New Tricks, endearing tripe.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That woman from murder she wrote.


You should watch The Manchuran Candidate in which Angela Lansbury is fantastic, playing maybe the most evil mother ever. She's a fantastic actress whose career goes back to the early 40s. Shame youngish people think she's just that woman from Murder She Wrote.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Love it but again, it would be eve better without her I think.
> 
> Drew Barrymore is another one. I really like her, she seems really lovely but can't act. Just awful.


Yeah, I know what you're getting at - I was focusing on the thread title.  In which case, you'd miss out on Groundhog Day.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> You should watch The Manchuran Candidate in which Angela Lansbury is fantastic, playing maybe the most evil mother ever. She's a fantastic actress whose career goes back to the early 40s. Shame youngish people think she's just that woman from Murder She Wrote.


Youngish.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Love it but again, it would be eve better without her I think.
> 
> Drew Barrymore is another one. I really like her, she seems really lovely but can't act. Just awful.


Excellent as the child actor ins the stphen king adapt 'Firestarter' about a kid who can start fires with her mind. Several visual rip-offs from Scanners imo.

She's also never shy about airing the chest which is no sign of acting quality or anything its just that I remember that thing from her adult career fondly. Whats that road trip film she does with whoopi goldberg....boys on the side. There was boobs in that although that was not the point of the film which was a rather whimsical all gyal dem road movie iirc


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah, I know what you're getting at - I was focusing on the thread title.  In which case, you'd miss out on Groundhog Day.


Yeah true.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Drew Barrymore is another one. I really like her, she seems really lovely but can't act. Just awful.


I think she's fine in the right role and she was very good in the HBO drama based on Grey Gardens. I really like the one film she directed, Whip It! about a roller derby team starring Ellen Page.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> I think she's fine in the right role and she was very good in the HBO drama based on Grey Gardens. I really like the one film she directed, Whip It! about a roller derby team starring Ellen Page.


Love "grey gardens"


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Youngish.


You were moaning about how you can't drink like you used to.


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> I think she's fine in the right role and she was very good in the HBO drama based on Grey Gardens. I really like the one film she directed, Whip It! about a roller derby team starring Ellen Page.


I've been watching the wrong films maybe, I've mainly seen her in romcoms.

Just looked her up on IMDb, I'd forgotten about Poison Ivy, I loved that film. I bet it's actually really shit. [emoji1]


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 26, 2015)

Caroline Quentin.


----------



## tim (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> You should watch The Manchuran Candidate in which Angela Lansbury is fantastic, playing maybe the most evil mother ever. She's a fantastic actress whose career goes back to the early 40s. Shame youngish people think she's just that woman from Murder She Wrote.



She seems to have given up film and TV to concentrate on theatre. She was Madame Acadi in Blythe Spirit in the West End last year, not bad for an 89 year old. Her grandfather was George Lansbury a prewar Labour Party leader, and her father, Edgar, was a prominent Communist and at one point Mayor of Poplar


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

tim said:


> She seems to have given up film and TV to concentrate on theatre. She was Madame Acadi in Blythe Spirit in the West End last year, not bad for an 89 year old. Her grandfather was George Lansbury a prewar Labour Party leader, and her father, Edgar, was a prominent Communist and at one point Mayor of Poplar


She's always been most famous as a theatre actress. Sondheim wrote several roles for her.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 27, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> kate winslet. not that i dislike her as a person or even her acting she just consistently chooses *dreadful* films to be in. (although eternal sunshine was bearable despite her)


I go further, I can't stand her, her acting or her films. And the same goes for Colin Farrell, the wanker.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> IAnd the same goes for Colin Farrell, the wanker.


In Bruges. I rest my case.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

wayward bob said:


> kate winslet. not that i dislike her as a person or even her acting she just consistently chooses *dreadful* films to be in. (although eternal sunshine was bearable despite her)


It's true that most of her films over the last decade have been pretty poor, though in all fairness she does chose smaller films which offer her good roles and which probably looked good on the page. The one thing she did in recent years which I thought was great was her HBO mini series of Mildred Pierce and she was fantastic in it. As so often cable TV is the refuge of quality drama which also offers decent roles to women.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 27, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That woman from murder she wrote.



She was pretty good in the original manchurian candidate . Bit of a psycho in that one .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 27, 2015)

madonna



Wins thread


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 27, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Andie Fucking McDowell. She's so wooden and dull. I love Four Weddings but it's so much better when you mute/FF her scenes.


She was ok in Groundhog Day,apart from that.....


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 27, 2015)

Segal is awful,not even bad in a 'good' way ,can't watch anything with Stallone in it either...


----------



## N_igma (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> There aren't really any actors I won't watch unless like Steven Seagal or Jean-Claude Van Damme they only make one type of film I'm not interested in. Most actors I don't care for, like Tom Cruise or Russell Crowe , have been in films I like, so I will never not watch a film because of an actor. Directors are far more important to my enjoyment of a film than actors and there are directors I avoid (Zach Snyder, Michael Bay, Stephen Daldry)



Seagal and Van Damme films are terrible but very watchable. You need to suspend your disbelief from the get go and just enjoy it. I'd rather watch them than some film that professes to be deep but lacks in its outcome.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ed Norton - Graham Norton would have made a more convincing Nazi in American History X. Prick.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 27, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That woman from murder she wrote.



Preferred her cousin's work.
Oliver Postgate.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 27, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> madonna
> 
> 
> 
> Wins thread


Nope.  She's really very good in Evita, and her awfulness is hugely watchable in Desperately Seeking Susan.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I've passionately hated many of the actors mentioned, but each of them - I think - has had redemptive performances.



Completely agree. I'm not saying Richard Gere can't act. I'm saying the sight of his face makes me feel so ill that I would never actively choose to watch a film he's in.

I don't know what it is about his face that gives me such a strong anti reaction - possibly that weird masklike quality. Ugh, I've gone all odd just thinking about it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> You were moaning about how you can't drink like you used to.


I was surprised for the opposite reason. The young part not the ish.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't stand him and his cockney geezer act......


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was surprised for the opposite reason. The young part not the ish.


These days everybody is younger than me.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

N_igma said:


> Seagal and Van Damme films are terrible but very watchable. You need to suspend your disbelief from the get go and just enjoy it. I'd rather watch them than some film that professes to be deep but lacks in its outcome.


Basically you are saying "Seagal better than Antonioni". I get where you are coming from, but don't expect me to follow you there.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 27, 2015)

Seth Fucking Rogen. Hate, hate, hate him. Ruins every film he's in.

Also, that guy who plays the 'famous movie star' in Entourage, he is massively unconvincing in that role.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Can't stand him and his cockney geezer act......


Sexy Beast. Includes Ben Kingsley's legendary Don Logan character. Scum. One of the harshest brit prison films ever. Was in that piece of shit Indiana Jones: Kingdom of The Crystal Skull alas but then we all make bad life choices sometimes and besides, bet he got well paid


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2015)

oh and he's a tax dodgiing moaner but those two films are great- shit I'll even give him a fistbump for 44" Chest


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> Most actors I don't care for, like Tom Cruise or Russell Crowe , have been in films I like, so I will never not watch a film because of an actor.



See, I don't really care if I miss out on the odd watchable film because I'm boycotting a particular actors output. If the film is that good I'll hear about it elsewhere and make an exception. I also might make an exception if the film is of a genre in which I have a particular interest, but generally speaking I can be pretty sure that if Statham, Carrey, Cruise, or a few others are in a film, they'll annoy me.

I also don't get the Tom Hanks hatred. I think he's a superb actor and should get a free pass on the strength of Forrest Gump alone; then you have Cast Away, Philadelphia, Big, Apollo 13 ....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> on the strength of Forrest Gump alone


troll


I'd forgotten Philedelphia. The Boss does the soundtrack iirc
Apollo 13 would have been great with or without him, long slog that one but worth it for all the spaaaaaace


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 27, 2015)

Andy Mc Dowell.

Keanu Reeves is a shit actor - undermines any film he appears in. apart from Bill and Ted.

Martin Clunes and James Corden - supposedly chummy. likeable, blokey blokes who instead emanate extreme punchability.

Julia Roberts. nearly ruined _Michael Collins_.

Hugh Grant - has been in any film which isn't toilet? And always playing the same character.

Liz Hurley.

Oh - and another vote for Jim Carey. His energy and personality never fail to dominate his films - but in the manner of a coked up wanker with advanced ADHD.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd forgotten Philedelphia.



Also The Green Mile. And that one where he's stuck in an airport. That's an excellent film that _he_ makes, despite having Catherine Zeta Jones in it.

Hanks is probably one of the most versatile actors around at the moment.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Julia Roberts.



Not the greatest actress but I'm shallow and think she's one of the most beautiful women on the planet, so she gets a pass too!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Also The Green Mile. And that one where he's stuck in an airport. That's an excellent film that _he_ makes, despite having Catherine Zeta Jones in it.
> 
> Hanks is probably one of the most versatile actors around at the moment.


The Terminal, I mentioned that upthread, its a rom com I enjoyed which is a rare beast indeed


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Hugh Grant - has been in any film which isn't toilet?


Cloud Atlas


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> See, I don't really care if I miss out on the odd watchable film because I'm boycotting a particular actors output. If the film is that good I'll hear about it elsewhere and make an exception. I also might make an exception if the film is of a genre in which I have a particular interest, but generally speaking I can be pretty sure that if Statham, Carrey, Cruise, or a few others are in a film, they'll annoy me.
> 
> I also don't get the Tom Hanks hatred. I think he's a superb actor and should get a free pass on the strength of Forrest Gump alone; then you have Cast Away, Philadelphia, Big, Apollo 13 ....


Actors just never annoy me enough to avoid a film and there are more important things to boycott than film stars.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Hugh Grant - has been in any film which isn't toilet? And always playing the same character.


The Remains Of The Day, and The Englishman Who Went Up A Hill And Came Down A Mountain.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Keanu Reeves is a shit actor - undermines any film he appears in. apart from Bill and Ted.



I don't care that he can't act, he is just so damn likeable, so hands of the Keanu.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> Actors just never annoy me enough to avoid a film and there are more important things to boycott than film stars.



Nooooo. Life's too short to waste on Jason Statham films.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Nooooo. Life's too short to waste on Jason Statham films.


He is fucking hilarious in this year's Spy.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 27, 2015)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> He is fucking hilarious in this year's Spy.


Ok, I'll give it a go (although Miranda Hart gets on my tits too).


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok, I'll give it a go (although Miranda Hart gets on my tits too).


Some people are way too fussy about actors. When you start avoiding films because of supporting players it may be time to stop watching films altogether.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> When you start avoiding films because of supporting players it may be time to stop watching films altogether.



Baseless, non-sequitur, nonsense. If I see half a dozen shit films and the common denominator is one actor's acting, I think avoiding that actor's future work is supremely justifiable.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Baseless, non-sequitur, nonsense. If I see half a dozen shit films and the common denominator is one actor's acting, I think avoiding that actor's future work is supremely justifiable.



Some actors like low rent action stars and rubbish comedians appear in films which don't interest me, but it's not the actors I avoid, it's that particular type of film. But even someone perpetually typecast, whose narrow range of films I don't go to see like Adam Sandler or Statham occasionally are in a film which interest me  (Punch Drunk Love/Spanglish/The Bank Job/Spy) then I will go and see them. Miranda Hart has a smallish part in Spy and to me it seems churlish to not go and see a good film because of a supporting actor.

Most actors mentioned on this thread appear in a wide range of films though and anybody with a genuine interest in film isn't going to avoid a good films because of an actor.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

...and proper cineastes turn up their noses at directors !


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> Most actors mentioned on this thread appear in a wide range of films though and anybody with a genuine interest in film isn't going to avoid their goods films because of an actor.



I think that's an extremely pretentious and arrogant statement, tbh. 

Are you suggesting that your interest in film is somehow 'more genuine' than some other peoples?

What the fuck does "a genuine interest in film" even mean?

People watch films and enjoy them in different ways and for different reasons. In the same way they dislike films for different reasons.

Are you a wine snob too, by any chance???


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> I don't care that he can't act, he is just so damn likeable, so hands of the Keanu.



I have a similar reaction to Keanu, from everything I've seen* and read about him he just seems like a thoroughly sound bloke, so I will tolerate his acting more than I would, say, Danny Dyer's 

*I was once drinking in my local (nearish Shepperton Studios) and Keanu rocked up on a motorcycle by himself, wandered into the pub, chatted to the bar staff and politely handled any autographs / selfies, then gave me a friendly nod as he walked past and sat down quietly for 40ish mins.

I'm not that way inclined, but he is a truly beautiful looking man 



Ahem, anyway - in answer to the OP, Dane Cook.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I think that's an extremely pretentious and arrogant statement, tbh.
> 
> Are you suggesting that your interest in film is somehow 'more genuine' than some other peoples?
> 
> ...


Yes, I do !

There is nothing wrong with having a casual interest in something, but on forums we are all supposed to pretend that every opinion is of equal value, which means the opinions of those who spend their life education themselves about a particular subject matter apparently is of equal value as the opnion of those who only have a passing matter in the same subject matter. Which is totally idiotic, but such is the democracy of opinion on forums. It's all about ego, not about knowledge.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Are you a wine snob too, by any chance???



I occasional drink wine, but I have no interest in wine beyond that and I would never claim I know as much as someone who is a connoisseur of wine.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:
			
		

> Yes, I do !



You think your interest in film is _more genuine_ than other peoples?

Can you explain how?



Reno said:


> ... on forums we are all supposed to pretend that every opinion is of equal value, which means the opinions of those who spend their life education themselves about a particular subject matter apparently is as informed as those who only have a passing matter in the same subject matter. Which is totally idiotic, but such is the democracy of opinion on forums. It's all about ego, not about knowledge.



More nonsense.

You are clearly _more informed_ than the majority of other posters on the subject of film. This does not mean that I should value your subjective opinions any more than I would anyone else's.

Film is like music and food. _Absolutely_ personal in the way that it's enjoyed by individuals. The fact that you may be able to comment more knowledgeably on directors, production, scripts, etc, etc, has absolutely no bearing on how others perceive, critique, and select, what they do or don't choose to watch or enjoy/dislike.

Say I were able to tell you the provenance of a steak in a restaurant; how it was reared and cooked, by who, where and how, but you didn't like the steak so decided not to have it again. Wouldn't my subsequent suggestion that you didn't have a _genuine interest_ in food, and perhaps should give up going to restaurants because you knew less about them than me, be utterly ludicrous and the epitome of arrogance?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2015)

Keanu played the baddie in a recent martial arts film. You know the drill, illegal fight club, ancient temple, etc. He was suprisingly good at doing the menace. Oh and he was in that steve martin film Parenthood which was good. I never really saw why Bill and Ted was funny though, its just some crap film about a pair of metalhead twats and they nicked the phonebox time machine idea from Doctor Who


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 27, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> Ed Norton - Graham Norton would have made a more convincing Nazi in American History X. Prick.


 
I like Ed Norton and he's done some great performances - thought he was excellent in Primal Fear and I liked him in American History X too.

I have been told on good authority that he is irl a cock  (illusions shattered) - doesnt stop me enjoying his films though.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> I occasional drink wine, but I have no interest in wine beyond that and I would never claim I know as much as someone who is a connoisseur of wine.



But if you didn't like one or two particular wines, and the connoisseur suggested it might be time for you to stop drinking wine altogether, wouldn't you consider him to be a bit of a wanker?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2015)

Jim Carey
Bruce Willis
Meg Ryan


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> I like Ed Norton and he's done some great performances - thought he was excellent in Primal Fear and I liked him in American History X too.
> 
> I have been told on good authority that he is irl a cock  (illusions shattered) - doesnt stop me enjoying his films though.



I thought he was good in AHX. A shame to hear he's a knob.

Apparently Gene Hackman and Williams Shatner are arseholes too. Great actors though.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 27, 2015)

John Travolta.
Adam Deacon.
Noel Clarke.
Marlon Wayans.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> shit I'll even give him a fistbump for 44" Chest



That was quite good


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> That was quite good


I'm not quite sure Jon Hurt pulled off old school cockney accents* 100% of the time but he made a good fist of it regardless.

*If you know that accent for real from family you can spot the odd slips. Good go though


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 27, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Ben Affleck, which is annoying as I want to see Gone Girl.



He was reasonable enough in The Town


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not quite sure Jon Hurt pulled off old school cockney accents* 100% of the time but he made a good fist of it regardless.
> 
> *If you know that accent for real from family you can spot the odd slips. Good go though



I'd say the same about Ray Winstone's Afrikaans accent in Tracker. Not a bad effort but the occasional slip-up where he accidentally sounds like .... Ray Winstone.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 27, 2015)

I wouldn't ever boycott a movie just because of an actor, because of a) trash value in some cases and b) occasionally they get cast in just the right role and it all comes together. But there are certainly some actors who I just can't stand, no matter what they're in - and to my shame they are mostly women, who might well have been labouring under roles conceived and written by misogynists:

Veronica Cartwright (you'll recognise the face) - somehow I just end up hating her/her character, in everything:


Frances de la Tour - can't stand anything about her

Miranda July - aaaaaaaarghhh the twee archness is JUST TOO MUCH

Adam "Ebola" Sandler (in terms of his impact on the world, a thousand times more guilty than any of the thesps above)


----------



## adidaswoody (Jul 27, 2015)

Mark wahlberg!
At first I thought whys this guy acting, isn't that the loser that tried to be a 90s rapper?
Gave him a chance, watched The Happening



Shut up mark wahlberg!
I think he's been in good films since, but I always think, why him? When he's in a funny film, there's way better people to play that role, same with action etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Richard Gere. His face makes me feel sick.



Imagine how the rodents feel.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 27, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Richard Gere. His face makes me feel sick.


Me too. I thought it was just me


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> You think your interest in film is _more genuine_ than other peoples?
> 
> Can you explain how?
> 
> ...



I never said people should not avoid films because they don't like an actor. What I was saying is that anybody I've ever known who has more than a casual interest in film would not pass up a great film because of an actor they don't like. When it comes to film, cineastes (yes, let's just call them that to wind you up further) are far more interested in who directs a film than who acts in it, while people who occasionally go to see a film on a Saturday night have little awareness of directors and will pick a film by the people they can see on the screen, the actors, who generally have far less of an influence over the overall quality of a film than a director. I don't really see what's so contentious about that.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> I wouldn't ever boycott a movie just because of an actor, because of a) trash value in some cases and b) occasionally they get cast in just the right role and it all comes together. But there are certainly some actors who I just can't stand, no matter what they're in - and to my shame they are mostly women, who might well have been labouring under roles conceived and written by misogynists:
> 
> Veronica Cartwright (you'll recognise the face) - somehow I just end up hating her/her character, in everything:
> View attachment 74540
> ...



I like all of these but I particularly love Veronica Cartwright. Nobody does panic like she does and she is great in horror films. You need someone who is really good at being afraid in a horror film to demonstrate how scary the monster is and she did that extremely well in The Birds, Alien and Invasion of the Body Snatchers. She also has a fantastic scene in The Right Stuff when all her disappointment about how they are being treated as a result of her husband being considered the one astronaut who failed. Great character actress.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> I never said people should not avoid films because they don't like an actor.



You most certainly implied it:




			
				Reno said:
			
		

> Some people are way too fussy about actors. When you start avoiding films because of supporting players it may be time to stop watching films altogether.



And more nonsense here:




			
				Reno said:
			
		

> What I was saying is that anybody I've ever known who has more than a casual interest in film would not pass up a great film because of an actor they don't like.



 You said nothing of the sort!



> I don't really see what's so contentious about that.



Well there's nothing particularly contentious about that. It's just light years from what you were posting before. Stop chatting bollocks.

And you're not annoying me. I just think you're something of a conceited twit.


----------



## Reno (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> You most certainly implied it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at posts 153 and posts 154, that's exactly what I said. Sorry, I'm done with your crap, there is only so much time I will spend on this type of pointless bickering.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Reno said:


> Look at posts 153 and posts 154, that's exactly what I said.


Ok then


Reno #153 said:


> Most actors mentioned on this thread appear in a wide range of films though and anybody with a genuine interest in film isn't going to avoid a good films because of an actor.





Reno #154 said:


> ...and proper cineastes turn up their noses at directors !


Well there's #153 and #154 quoted.

And here's the relevant part of your back-pedalling post at #174, again quoted.


Reno said:


> What I was saying is that anybody I've ever known who has more than a casual interest in film would not pass up a great film because of an actor they don't like.


And you also want to conveniently forget about this:


> When you start avoiding films because of supporting players it may be time to stop watching films altogether.


So you've rather clumsily tried to lessen your pomposity but hoped we wouldn't notice.


> ....there is only so much time I will spend on this type of pointless bickering.


Good. Off you fuck.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 74554 View attachment 74554



Not sure anyone can reasonably class him as an actor!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Not sure anyone can reasonably class him as an actor!


not taking the chance.


----------



## Ming (Jul 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> silver fox gere gets a 'still would' from loads of people, men and ladies. Never saw it myself.
> 
> Pretty Woman is a fucked up film


Very fucked up. The original script title was $3000 and much darker (if you want a read... http://www.awesomefilm.com/script/Pretty-Woman-($3,000).pdf )


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Ming said:


> Very fucked up. The original script title was $3000 and much darker (if you want a read... http://www.awesomefilm.com/script/Pretty-Woman-($3,000).pdf )



Any chance of a précis?

Why's it darker?


----------



## Ming (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Any chance of a précis?
> 
> Why's it darker?


Well in the original script both characters are unlikeable opportunists. JR's character is addicted to crack and RG's character is a rich amoral yuppy twat. No romance, no comedy and the end is RG's character dragging Vivian out his car, throwing her to the ground and stuffing the money in her hand (with her yelling after him how much she hates him). So, bit different after Disney got hold of it.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Cheers. What's fucked-up about the film as it was released?

DotCommunist


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Cheers. What's fucked-up about the film as it was released?
> 
> DotCommunist


street prostitution is not a fairytale.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> street prostitution is not a fairytale.



Ok, that's interesting. 

There are a lot of fucked-up fairytales then. Hans Christian Andersen specialised in them (The Little Mermaid, The Rose Elf). Little Red Riding Hood was pretty suspect, and the Brothers Grimm were well grim. 

All kinds of evil and nastiness are portrayed in film.

Is Pretty Woman a particularly special case or shouldn't 'prostitute-makes-good' stories be told at all?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 28, 2015)

I'd be happy to see 'prostitute makes good by utilising her wits, experience and resilience to overcome those who exploit and abuse her' stories.

Prostitute makes good by finding some rich cunt to buy her in perpetuity, not so keen on that one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2015)

You're doing that thing that people do again, Spymaster. Somebody says something is dark/fucked up/wrong/whatever and someone else then thinks that this means they want to ban or stop that thing. It's criticism, not censorship. 
Pretty Woman certainly has a very poisonous message.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Somebody says something is dark/fucked up/wrong/whatever and someone else then thinks that this means they want to ban or stop that thing. It's criticism, not censorship.


That's fair enough, I'm just looking to discuss it as I'd never really considered it. I'm not suggesting anyone's wrong. I can't even remember the film to be honest, I might have seen it once, years ago. 


Orang Utan said:


> Pretty Woman certainly has a very poisonous message.


Which is "prostitute falls in love with and marries a businessman"?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok, that's interesting.
> 
> There are a lot of fucked-up fairytales then. Hans Christian Andersen specialised in them (The Little Mermaid, The Rose Elf). Little Red Riding Hood was pretty suspect, and the Brothers Grimm were well grim.
> 
> ...



The criticism of Pretty Woman is that it doesn't portray any nastiness, not that it does.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok, that's interesting.
> 
> There are a lot of fucked-up fairytales then. Hans Christian Andersen specialised in them (The Little Mermaid, The Rose Elf). Little Red Riding Hood was pretty suspect, and the Brothers Grimm were well grim.
> 
> ...


Little mermaid is spectacularly fucked up, yes, as are many fairy tales.  (Teaching kids that women are helpless, should look at marriage as the only happy ending...  teaching boys that men almost never need to be helped/rescued). 

Moder film fairy stories (notably: Shrek, Frozen, Maleficent) tend to redress some of the more odious tropes.


As for Pretty Woman.  Well, firstly - it's an odd kind of "making good".  Her redemption as it is, is entirely in his gift.  If they split up, what does she have?  Secondly, "prostitute made good"  could mean an education, could mean falling in love on equal terms, could mean pursuing a talent or ambition. 

I'm trying to think of an equivalent...  maybe "trading places" - can you imagine a film where an untermench (male) character (a mugger, say) was redeemed by being whisked away into a relationship with a rich woman?  and nothing else?  and furthermore a rich woman who had previously been happy to pay to use his body?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I'm trying to think of an equivalent...  maybe "trading places" - can you imagine a film where a untermench (male) character (a mugger, say) was redeemed by being whisked away into a relationship with a rich woman?  and nothing else?  and furthermore a rich woman who had previously been happy to pay to use their body?



Not off the top of my head but then I don't really watch romcoms so wouldn't know if there were any. Isn't Notting Hill a bit like that, without the prostitution?

The only 'woman _abuses_ man' film I can think of straight off is Misery, but I'm sure there are others.

Does anyone think that these type of films shouldn't be made, or that they should be made but then criticised? Orang Utan


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I'm trying to think of an equivalent...  maybe "trading places" - can you imagine a film where an untermench (male) character (a mugger, say) was redeemed by being whisked away into a relationship with a rich woman?  and nothing else?  and furthermore a rich woman who had previously been happy to pay to use his body?



American Gigolo is about a male sex worker getting saved by the love of a rich woman.


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Little mermaid is spectacularly fucked up, yes, as are many fairy tales.  (Teaching kids that women are helpless, should look at marriage as the only happy ending...  teaching boys that men almost never need to be helped/rescued).
> 
> Moder film fairy stories (notably: Shrek, Frozen, Maleficent) tend to redress some of the more odious tropes.
> 
> ...


The only one I can think of is Curly Sue (homeless bloke and daughter scam rich woman and end up one big happy family). It's not really equivalent although she does buy them nice clothes and teach them proper manners. I didn't see it as a love story though, more that she wanted the kid and Bill Murray was part of the package.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Not off the top of my head but then I don't really watch romcoms so wouldn't know if there were any. Isn't Notting Hill a bit like that, without the prostitution?
> 
> The only 'woman _abuses_ man' film I can think of straight off is Misery, but I'm sure there are others.
> 
> Does anyone think that these type of films shouldn't be made, or that they should be made but then criticised? Orang Utan


All art should be criticised. None should be censored. It's weird that people get confused over this.


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2015)

I watched Pretty Woman the other night for the first time in years and I felt uncomfortable about it. There were particular scenes that made me wince but I can't actually remember specifics now so that's helpful isn't it? [emoji1]


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> I watched Pretty Woman the other night for the first time in years and I felt uncomfortable about it. There were particular scenes that made me wince but I can't actually remember specifics now so that's helpful isn't it? [emoji1]


One reason why it feels so "wrong" is due to what happened during the production process. The script the studio bought was a realistic and rather bleak drama about a drug addicted prostitute and it didn't have a happy ending. During preproduction it got changed into a romantic comedy


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> All art should be criticised. None should be censored.



Not sure that I agree. And let's face it, film IS censored. It's just a question of where the line gets drawn, how,and by who.

This also depends on one's definition of art.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2015)

Reno said:


> American Gigolo is about a male sex worker getting saved by the love of a rich woman.


You are, I hope, being deliberately disingenuous.


Gere's character is a sex worker to fund an extravagant lifestyle.  Flash car, designer clothes, consumer technology...  he is wealthy because of his sex work, and there is a sense that he has options if he wanted to live a more modest lifestyle.  

His being saved, then, is not financial - he's being framed for murder.  Redemption for this character is the ability to pursue the rest of his life without facing life imprisonment/death penalty (I forget which).  He isn't saved by her money, and their presumed ongoing relationship is not solely contingent on the money in her gift.



The difference in the two films mirrors the structural inequalities of gender in patriarchal society, and to a large extent the differences between street prostitution of women and men for the use of men, and "escorting", which tends to be the only method through which women purchase the acts of sex workers.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2015)

Adam Sandler films.
Apart from any with a cameo from Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> You are, I hope, being deliberately disingenuous.
> 
> 
> Gere's character is a sex worker to fund an extravagant lifestyle.  Flash car, designer clothes, consumer technology...  he is wealthy because of his sex work, and there is a sense that he has options if he wanted to live a more modest lifestyle.
> ...


If he doesn't pursue his trade for the love of a rich woman, he's not going to be affluent anymore. 

I do of course agree that the power balance isn't comparable, which is one of many things which makes American Gigolo a far better film. However of the films of gigolos taking up with rich women (The Roman Spring of Mrs Stone, The Heiress), its the only one where the woman's affections are returned. Usually rich older women taking up with younger gigolos means they are financially being exploited.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Cheers. What's fucked-up about the film as it was released?
> 
> DotCommunist


didn't get this on alert so a late response fella- to me the sight of a wealthy amoral playboy picking up a 'fallen woman' and making her worthwhile with his cock and his money is fucking gross. Yes their are fucked up fairytales. Most of them. And this is one also. Whats really telling in the movie is where she goes to a posh dress shop and gets treated like shit. Only to return later with her knight who swiftly puts down the posho dress shop women and adorns his princess in the flashy clothes denied to her when she tried to show some agencey.

It would have been better if julia had returned on her own with a meat cleaver and redecorated that dress shop with bourgeois blood.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 29, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> didn't get this on alert so a late response fella- to me the sight of a wealthy amoral playboy picking up a 'fallen woman' and making her worthwhile with his cock and his money is fucking gross. Yes their are fucked up fairytales. Most of them. And this is one also. Whats really telling in the movie is where she goes to a posh dress shop and gets treated like shit. Only to return later with her knight who swiftly puts down the posho dress shop women and adorns his princess in the flashy clothes denied to her when she tried to show some agencey.
> 
> It would have been better if julia had returned on her own with a meat cleaver and redecorated that dress shop with bourgeois blood.



In fairness (although I agree that the film is repellant), Vivian does return to the snotty dress store by herself after Gere's character has taken her to other shops, it's one of the most famous scenes in the film "You work on commision right? Big mistake, huge, etc".

Just remembered there's a nasty little attempted rape scene in the film too, which attempts to paint Gere's character in a more sympathetic light, but only succeeds in making him look like a violent, possessive arse.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 31, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Imagine how the rodents feel.



It's not his face the gerbils find worrisome


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 31, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Not sure that I agree. And let's face it, film IS censored. It's just a question of where the line gets drawn, how,and by who.
> 
> This also depends on one's definition of art.



That human fucking centipede shit, and that Serbian film . Fuck right off with that sick shit . And anything with that gobshite Paulie shore in it .


----------



## Reno (Jul 31, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> That human fucking centipede shit, and that Serbian film . Fuck right off with that sick shit . And anything with that gobshite Paulie shore in it .


I like sick shit.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2015)

Reno said:


> I like sick shit.


 Then you'll be pleased to hear about Jodorowsky's latest project,_ Norovirus - The Movie_


----------



## campanula (Jul 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was struggling to think of one actor so annoying and shit I would be put off the film and I can't think of a single one. Even the old maxim of 'Avoid the Cruise' is invalidated by Edge of Tomorrow and Magnolia



Oh, c'mon, Dottie - Adam Sandler!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2015)

campanula said:


> Oh, c'mon, Dottie - Adam Sandler!


laughed till I cried at Happy Gilmore I'm afraid! to the gulag with me


----------



## campanula (Jul 31, 2015)

absolutely, you are beyond redeeming.


----------



## campanula (Jul 31, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Completely agree. I'm not saying Richard Gere can't act. I'm saying the sight of his face makes me feel so ill that I would never actively choose to watch a film he's in.
> 
> I don't know what it is about his face that gives me such a strong anti reaction - possibly that weird masklike quality. Ugh, I've gone all odd just thinking about it.



I fully agree - and Burt Reynolds is another one - just that stretchy skin and giblet plasticine lips, Urk.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm increasingly struggling to tolerate Ryan Gosling's blank performances. At least 85% of Drive could've been filmed using a fibreglass replica.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2015)

has shia lebouef been in anything good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2015)

Adam Sandler is in a few good movies. I liked The Wedding Singer, Happy Gilmore and Punchdrunk Love. He's quite a limited actor but he does impotent fury better than anyone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> has shia lebouef been in anything good?


He's excellent in Holes


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> has shia lebouef been in anything good?


And there's this:


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> laughed till I cried at Happy Gilmore I'm afraid! to the gulag with me



me too


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 31, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> He's excellent in Holes



This.^^^^

He's fucking shite in everything else, mind.


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a slight issue with Leo D Caprio. He always seems to try to hard & as someone said he looks like hes wearing his big brothers suits.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 31, 2015)

Ron Jeremy


----------



## susie12 (Aug 2, 2015)

Another vote for Tom Cruise.  Miniature weirdo.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 2, 2015)

starfish said:


> I have a slight issue with Leo D Caprio. He always seems to try to hard & as someone said he looks like hes wearing his big brothers suits.



And he's started to look like Ernest Borgnine as he's got older.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2015)

campanula said:


> I fully agree - and Burt Reynolds is another one - just that stretchy skin and giblet plasticine lips, Urk.


Only film I liked Reynolds in was  Deliverance,


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Only film I liked Reynolds in was  Deliverance,


He's great in Boogie Nights.
And he's excellent in Smokey & The Bandit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Only film I liked Reynolds in was  Deliverance,


_The Longest Yard, Sharky's Machine, White Lightning (_&_ Gator_) and_ Fuzz _are all worth a spin.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Longest Yard, Sharky's Machine, White Lightning (_&_ Gator_) and_ Fuzz _are all worth a spin.


I'll give you The Longest Yard, far superior to the execrable remake with Adam Sandler....


----------



## campanula (Aug 2, 2015)

I am not considering his acting ability, or films he was in, simply the horribly unreal appearance of his face (shallow, I know but...)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2015)

campanula said:


> I am not considering his acting ability, or films he was in, simply the horribly unreal appearance of his face (shallow, I know but...)


That's why I was pointing to decent films he's been in, in which he doesn't look as 'Reynoldsish'.


----------



## Reno (Aug 2, 2015)

campanula said:


> I am not considering his acting ability, or films he was in, simply the horribly unreal appearance of his face (shallow, I know but...)


He didn't look unreal in the 70s, he carried off a great gay clone look then. In his latter years he had a lot of very bad face lifts and now he looks like Zsa Zsa Gabor with a moustache.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 2, 2015)

Aaron Paul (the grass in Breaking Bad and talking head in horrible X Box advert)


----------



## SE25 (Aug 2, 2015)

Steve carell is a proper bellend


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 3, 2015)

Has Dave Courtney ever been in anything ? 

Apart from a registered grass list .


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 3, 2015)

Belushi said:


> And he's started to look like Ernest Borgnine as he's got older.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 5, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> madonna
> 
> 
> 
> Wins thread



Although Desperately Seeking Susan is a classic


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 5, 2015)

For everyone who said Adam Sandler, I thought Punch Drunk Love was a really memorable film which he did a fantastic job in especially considering his body of work up to that point


----------



## badseed (Aug 5, 2015)

Sandler, Carey or Cruise.
A good rule of thumb is to avoid anything that has a rapper or a wrestler in a starring role.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> And there's this:




That's not even how you pronouce 'LeBeouf' ffs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2015)

starfish said:


> I have a slight issue with Leo D Caprio. He always seems to try to hard & as someone said he looks like hes wearing his big brothers suits.



Yes, there is always a hint of trying to hard to be one of the big boys about his performances.....


----------



## albionism (Aug 5, 2015)

anyone mentioned Hugh Grant yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's not even how you pronouce 'LeBeouf' ffs.


Or Shia


----------

